# [solved] DMA problems with dac960 and kernel-2.6.22

## Polynomial-C

[edit]Title changed. Was "Anyone getting kernel 2.6.22 to boot with DAC960 controller?"[/edit]

Hi,

alright... to be honest I don't expect to get useful answers as this kind of SCSI-RAID controllers are not that widespread under private users but I gotta try it anyway.

Since kernel-2.6.22 (vanilla, I never used gentoo-sources and never will) I can't boot my system here as the kernel doesn't recognize the RAID-volumes of my Mylex AcceleRAID 170 card (which is a DAC960 device). I can't tell more as the messages during boot are passing the screen way too fast and I don't know how to interrupt the process when it comes to the DAC960 driver. As my root partition is on that controller, the kernel panics when trying to mount the root pratition. All previous kernels worked flawlessly regarding the DAC960 controller. This is the first kernel version which has problems with that card.

Maybe someone else having the same problem finds this thread via google and can share some information regarding this problem with me. I'd appreciate this very much...

Cheers

Poly-C

----------

## xlc1

Hello, same problem here; seems to be a driver problem -- he cant arrange some memory stuff for the controller.

Cincerely,

Adrian

----------

## Polynomial-C

Do you know if this is already reported to the kernel-gurus?

----------

## ToeiRei

My DAC960 works like a charm.

uname -a

```
Linux bigblock 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Mon Jul 30 17:00:01 CEST 2007 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:04.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:04.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:04.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:04.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

00:06.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AHA-2940U2/U2W / 7890/7891

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80960RP [i960 RP Microprocessor/Bridge] (rev 03)

00:09.1 RAID bus controller: Mylex Corporation DAC960PG (rev 03)

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 64)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)
```

dmesg

```
...

DAC960#0: Configuring Mylex DAC960PG PCI RAID Controller

DAC960#0:   Firmware Version: 4.08-0-37, Channels: 2, Memory Size: 4MB

DAC960#0:   PCI Bus: 0, Device: 9, Function: 1, I/O Address: Unassigned

DAC960#0:   PCI Address: 0xE6800000 mapped at 0xF880C000, IRQ Channel: 19

DAC960#0:   Controller Queue Depth: 60, Maximum Blocks per Command: 128

DAC960#0:   Driver Queue Depth: 59, Scatter/Gather Limit: 33 of 33 Segments

DAC960#0:   Stripe Size: 64KB, Segment Size: 8KB, BIOS Geometry: 128/32

DAC960#0:   Physical Devices:

DAC960#0:     0:1  Vendor: SEAGATE   Model: ST39140W          Revision: 1206

DAC960#0:          Serial Number: AY177656

DAC960#0:          Disk Status: Online, 17782784 blocks

DAC960#0:     0:3  Vendor: IBM       Model: DGHS09Y           Revision: 03B0

DAC960#0:          Serial Number:       6800A0024A

DAC960#0:          Disk Status: Standby, 17915904 blocks

DAC960#0:     0:4  Vendor: IBM       Model: DGHS09Y           Revision: 03B0

DAC960#0:          Serial Number:       6800B25E4A

DAC960#0:          Disk Status: Online, 17915904 blocks

DAC960#0:     0:5  Vendor: IBM       Model: DGHS09Y           Revision: 03B0

DAC960#0:          Serial Number:       6800A0364A

DAC960#0:          Disk Status: Online, 17915904 blocks

DAC960#0:     0:6  Vendor: IBM       Model: DGHS09Y           Revision: 03B0

DAC960#0:          Serial Number:       68009ECA4A

DAC960#0:          Disk Status: Online, 17915904 blocks

DAC960#0:     1:0  Vendor: QUANTUM   Model: FIREBALL ST2.1S   Revision: 0F0C

DAC960#0:          Serial Number: 852712736278

DAC960#0:          Disk Status: Online, 4235264 blocks

DAC960#0:     1:1  Vendor: QUANTUM   Model: FIREBALL ST2.1S   Revision: 0F0C

DAC960#0:          Serial Number: 852712735469

DAC960#0:          Disk Status: Online, 4235264 blocks

DAC960#0:   Logical Drives:

DAC960#0:     /dev/rd/c0d0: RAID-1, Online, 4235264 blocks, Write Thru

DAC960#0:     /dev/rd/c0d1: RAID-5, Online, 53348352 blocks, Write Thru

 rd/c0d0: p1 p2

 rd/c0d1: p1 p2

...
```

The DAC960 driver is compiled into the kernel - not as module.

other people tend to use a central heating for getting their homes comfortable instead of such boxes  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Finally I had some time to get pictures with a mobile-phone camera from the errormessage and so opened bug #8942 on kernel-bugzilla...

----------

## xlc1

Thanks for opening the bug.  :Smile: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

And there's a patch, which fixes the problem for me: [PATCH] Fix DAC960 driver on machines which don't support 64-bit DMA

If someone can confirm this on his DAC960 machine as well, I will put [solved] into the title of this thread.

[edit]

Alright, upstream has closed this as fixed so this should be considered as sovled...

[/edit]

----------

## Polynomial-C

kernel 2.6.22.9 finally contains the patch...

----------

